# Callto-Link mit Java öffnen ?? (unknown protocol)



## JavaFrager (16. Jun 2004)

Hi,

wie kann ich einen callto Link mit Java öffnen ??

ein 
	
	
	
	





```
try {
        this.getAppletContext().showDocument (new URL("callto:somebody"));

} catch(Exception exc) {
        ep.button.setLabel(exc.toString());
}
```

liefert mir das er das callto-Protokoll nicht versteht (callto ist für Video/Audiotelefonie)


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Jun 2004)

java.net.URL und java.net.URI unterstützen dieses Protokoll nicht.
Schau mal bei Sun auf der Java-Homepage nach. Es gibt eine Telephony-API und eine Media Framework API, die könnten das vielleicht unterstützen. Wenn die nicht, dann sicher eine andere. :wink:


----------



## Roar (16. Jun 2004)

hmm ich kenn das nicht...
ich nehme an Java sucht sich die protokolle aus dem system, die sind da ja registriert. das protokoll muss also registriert sein im system. Wenn das nicht so sein sollte dann kann ichs java nicht verübeln dass es das protokoll nicht kennt :-/


----------

